# Bolivian Ram sexting



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

I bought two Bolivian rams awhile back and i believe i got a male and female. can anyone confirm or deny?

i believe this to be the male


And this to be the female


Thanks


----------



## debcc (Jul 29, 2014)

Hard to tell 100% (for me anyway), but I think you have them backwards. Judging by body shape and what I can see of the fins, I would guess the top picture is female and bottom is male.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

what are the distinguishing factors?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

Even the fish are sexting now? Haha


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

ahh man.. how did that "t" get in there lol


----------



## debcc (Jul 29, 2014)

Alexpol08 said:


> what are the distinguishing factors?


_Usually_, it's the shape of the belly and the finnage but it's not foolproof. Males have a rounder belly and 'pointier' dorsal fins with longer 'lyres' on the tail. The only 100% way I know of to tell is by the position/shape of the genitalia and that's usually most clear at spawning time. Bolivian males and females sometimes have the same coloration and are roughly the same size so that's not a tell.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I agree. Bottom is likely male and top could be female. Males generally develop the long trailers on the fins, but it could be a submissive male. Their interactions will tell. Do they hang out together?


----------



## spursmb (Feb 5, 2015)

There is one very easy way of sexing them. Take a look at their head shape. Female top picture, head is an arc shape. Male bottom picture is sharper (not round), more aggressive shape. That works for me 100%


----------

